# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشاعر المغربي السوسي عبد الله العاطفي التتكي في ذمة الله

## سي علي بوسوس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل نفس ذائقة الموت
بقلوب مكلومة، وعيون دامعة، ونفوس مفجوعة، تلقينا صباح هذا اليوم 13 جمادى الآخرة 1432هـ / 17 ماي 2011م نبأ وفاة الأديب البارع، والشاعر المفلق، والفقيه المقتدر، السيد عبد الله بن محمد العاطفي التتكي العبدلاوي السوسي بمنزله الكائن بحي سيدي يوسف بمدينة أكادير وذلك ليلة يومه الثلاثاء 13 جمادى الآخرة 1432هـ 17 ماي 2011م بعد معاناة مع مرض السرطان الذي ألم به في معدته، واستعصى عليه علاجه، وبهذه المناسبة الأليمة، والرزية الفادحة، والخسارة الكبيرة، نتقدم إلى أسرة الفقيد وإلى جميع معارفه وأصدقائه وزملائه بأحر التعازي، داعيا الله تعالى أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحماته، وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته، وأن يتقبله في عباده المؤمنين، بجوار المنعم عليهم من النبيئين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين، آمين يارب العالمين.
نبذة من حياة الفقيد
بقلم زميله الأستاذ الأديب امحمد بن علي إيهوم التناني:
مولده ونسبه:
ولد الشاعر الموهوب، الأديب المحلق, الفقيه عبد الله بن محمد العاطفي التتكي بقرية (تَسْمْكُوتْ) بنواحي مدينة (تارودانت) التي هاجر إليها أجداده من (تتكي) بـ (أيت عبد الله) يوم 26 شعبان 1369هـ الموافق: 6 دجنبر 1950م, وينتمي من جهة الأب إلى أسرة (أيت أعدي) بقرية (تِيتْكي) بقبيلة (أيت عبد الله) دائرة (ايغرم) إقليم (تارودانت), وأسرة أيت أعدي هي الأسرة العالمة المذكورة في الجزء السادس عشر من كتاب (المعسول) ص: 235-237. للمؤرخ المغربي السوسي محمد المختار السوسي، ومن جهة الأم ينتمي إلى الأسرة العلمية الجشتيمية التِّملية, فجد الشاعر الأعلى من جهة أمه هو العلامة أبو زيد عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الجشتيمي المترجم في الجزء السادس من كتاب (المعسول) أيضا ص: 21-77.
في الكُتَّاب:
التحق الشاعر التتكي في صغره بمسجد قريته (تسمكوت) كعادة أبناء البادية فتعلم فيه الحروف الهجائية والكتابة, ثم شرع في حفظ القرآن الكريم على يد خاله المقرئ أحمد بن عبد الرحمان الجشتمي كما حفظ بعض القصائد العربية كالبردة والهمزية في والسيرة للبوصيري, واستغرق في حفظ القرآن الكريم نحو خمس سنوات, من سنة 1956م إلى 1961م.
يفتتح العلوم:
وفي سنة 1962م افتتح على يد والده محمد التتكي حفظ ودراسة بعض المتون الفقهية والنحوية في قرية (تَاتَاوْتْ) بـ (إندوزال) التي كان والده مشارطا في مسجدها, ومكث هناك نحو سنتين, ثم ألم به مرض خطير كاد يودي فيه وعاقه عن مواصلة الدراسة نحو سنتين.
التحاقه بالمدارس العلمية:
وفي أواخر سنة 1967 التحق بالمدرسة العتيقة: (عين المديور) بنواحي (تارودانت) فاستأنف دراسة النحو والفقه على يد أستاذها الفقيه محمد رشاد, ومكث هناك سنة واحدة.
وفي سنة 1968 التحق بالمدرسة العتيقة: (إداومنوا) بـ (هشتوكة) لدى أستاذها الشيخ الحاج عبد الله بن الحسين الصوابي حيث درس لديه معظم الفنون والعلوم, وفي هذه المدرسة إبتدأت رحلته مع الشعر, وقضى بها نحو سبع سنوات, وكان مجموع السنوات التي قضاها في مرحلة الدراسة العتيقية 15 سنة, والأساتذة الذين أخذ عنهم خلال تلك الفترة هم:
(1) خاله أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الجشتيمي.
(2) والده محمد بن عابد التتكي.
(3) رشاد محمد أستاذ مدرسة عين المديور.
(4) عبد الله أغوري الصوابي أستاذ (مدرسة إداومنوا).
وله أساتذة آخرون في الفترة التي قضاها في التعليم الرسمي بتارودانت ما بين 1977 ـ 1979 وعلى رأسهم العلامة أحمد بن المحفوظ الأدوزي اليعقوبي السملالي.
المهن التي مارسها الشاعر:
مارس الشاعر عبد الله التتكي عدة مهن,.
* أولها المشارطة في المسجد.
ففي أواخر سنة 1975م سافر للبحث عن (الشرط) إلى عدة جهات إلا أنه لم يحظ ببغيته, لكونه لا يتوفر على الشروط المرغوبة في نظر كثير من الناس, وفي نفس السنة قصد قرية من قرى (وِيرْكَانْ) بمراكش, فشارطه أهلها في مسجدهم, وبقي هناك نحوا من سنة, إلا أن الشرط في المساجد لا يروقه، فأنشأ أثناء ذلك قصيدة يذم فيها (الشرط بالمساجد)، ويكشف عيوبه فيقول:
لا ترمْ في مساجد القوم (شرطا) * إن عندي عنها لعلما يقينا
فليكن من يرومه عبدَ بطن * أو جهولا يلقَ المُقام الامينا
أنا من جنس معشر العلم أصبحـ * ـتُ شقيا بعشرة الجاهلينا
لا أداري الجهال كي لايقولوا: * هو لاشيء حين يستسخرونا
لا أبالي إذا صدعتُ بحق * رضِي الناس أم هموا ساخطونا
إلى أن قال:
شَرَطَ الجاهلونَ شتى شروط * لم تكن في مذاهب السابقينا
أن يكون الإمامُ فظَّا غليظا* سافلُ القدر منْ رأوا فيه لينا
عابسَ الوجه مشمئزا خبيثا* يبعث الرعب في نفوس البنينا
فإذا سار في حمى (شارطيه) * ملأ الحي هيبة وسكونا
لحيةٌ كثة وقد طويل * ومن الندب أن يكون سمينا
لا الذي يرشد العباد إلى معـ * ـرفة الحق هم له كارهونا
واستحبوا بل أوجبوا كونه الكا * هن يشفي مطامع الطامعينا
فإذا ما هووا حليلة مرء * وحمت نفسها من الفاسقينا
قدموا للفقيه ما يشتهيه * كي (يقود) المسكين من يشتهونا
إلى أن قال في آخرها:
ربِّ إنْ كان هكذا كل حظي * أينما كنت فالمنونَ المنونا
وسلام على المساجد ما انقا * دت وذلَّتْ لدولة الجاهلينا
وقصيدة أخرى يتأسف فيها على مفارقة الأهل و الأحباب والوطن ,مطلعها :
أسلمت نفسي بهذا البين للغرر * متى لقائي أُصَيحابي متى ظفري
* ثانيها العمل الإداري:
ففي سنة 1976م عمل في مركز سبت الكردان حوالي 3 أشهر مؤظفا في مكتب الحالة المدنية وبعدها عمل محررا ومذيعا بقسم (تاشْْلْحيتْ) في الإذاعة الجهوية بأكادير ما بين سنة 1979م إلى سنة 1983م.
ثم التحق بالعمل في المحكمة الابتدائية بتزنيت, إبتداء من 7 مارس 1983م وبقي هناك حوالي سنتين.
وفي أواخر مارس 1985م انتقل إلى المحكمة الابتدائية بأكادير حيث عين كاتبا للضبط, وظل في عمله إلى أن أحيل على المعاش في دجنبر 2009م.
ولكنه في آخر المطاف وبعد أن مارس العمل في الإدارة أعلن توبته من هجوه (الشرط) وصب جام هجوه على العمل في الوظيفة العمومية، وقد سجل لنا ذلك في قصيدة له تصور لنا آلام ما يعاني منها بسبب وضعيته المادية بعنوان:
(لا سكنى تليق ولا وظيف يناسب)
 لمن أشكوا وهل يكفي اشتكائي * ومن في الناس يؤسفه بكائي
 أبوح بما أكابده وأبدي * له ما كنت فيه من العناء
 وأرسم صورة لحياة بؤس * علي بها قضى حكم القضاء
 (أكادير) الحديثة لم تفدنا * فتيلا في التقدم والرخاء
 فمن يسكن بها قصرا بديعا * فلي بجواره كوخ بدائي
 بلا ماء ينظف أو يروي * ولا ضوء ينير ولا هواء
 إذا ما الصيف حلَّ يكون فرنا * ونحن ببطنه مثل الشواء
 ووقت البرد تلفينا كأنا * على (تُبْقَالَ) أيام الشتاء
 فلا سقف يظلله متين * ولا جدران مُحْصَََنةُ البناء
 تكاد الريح إن هبت عليه * تسوق غطاءه نحو الفضاء
 فحظي من مناصبها كحظي * لديها في الإقامة والثواء
 ففي (دار العدالة) صنفونا * مع الأعوان والخدم الغثاء
 أنفذ ما به حكمت قضاة * بظلمهم قضى قاضي السماء
 وفي (دار الإذاعة) قبل هذا * أعدونا لتقديم الغناء
 بما يحويه من فسق صريح * وما يندى له وجه الحياء
 وإضلال العباد بكتم حق * ونشر الزور والقول الهراء
 فصرت لصائغي الأنباء ذيلا * يردد ما حكوا كالببغاء
 فلا سكنى تليق ولا وظيف * يناسب أو يريح من العناء
 فهل من مسجد ـ شيخي المفدى ـ * أفر إليه من هذا الشقاء
 وأعلن توبتي من كل شعر * يذم (الشرط) من فرط الغباء
 وأنصح من يحاول قفوَ خطوي * بإخلاص, ليرجع للوراء
وعلى الرغم من كون الشاعر أمازيغيا إلا أنه كان مُناهضا للتَّطرف الأمَازيغي, الحاقد على اللغة العربية, وقد اصطدمَ ببعض رموزه, وخاصة حين أنشأ قصيدته التي ألقاها في ندوة (أيت وقفا) يقول فيها:
يا حماةَ العلوم و"الضاد" والإسـ * ـلام كونوا الأقطابَ والأوتادَا
نبئونا كي لا يزلزلنا الجهـ * ـلُ وصونوا للأمة الإتحادا
فعداها بالأمس عادوا وبثوا * في الصفوفِ الشكوكَ والإلحادا
بشَّرونا أن التحررَ ألا * نقبل الدين رابطا والضادا
أرشدونا للبحث عن ذاتنا في * "حفريات" إن كان ذا إرشادا
زعموا أن للبرابر حرفا * مستقلا, فحاولوا الإبعادا
وعدوهم نارا تُضيء ولكنْ * لم يروا في "الكهوف" إلا الرمادا
يا "تهيا" لا تطمعي في ودادي * لستُ بعد الإسلام أرضى ارتدادا
أصحيحٌ ما قيل: أنك قاتلـ * ـت عن الكفر فاتحينَ شدادا؟
عربا حاملين راية دين الحـ * ـق كي ينقذوا الورى والبلادا
فمنعتِ الإسلامَ أن يدخل الأقـ * ـصى زمانا حَمِيَّة وعنادا
لستِ لي جدة وإن نسبوني * لكِ زورا, فلا ترومي انقيادا
طاعتي لـ " ابن نافع" و"ابن زيا * د" هما المبلغان قومي الرشادا
لست شيئا قبل "الحنيفية السمـ * ـحةِ" لا تاريخا ولا أمجادا
فبها وحدة الشعوب, وأن كا * نوا لغىً أو ثقافة أضدادا
هل بغير الإسلام يُمكن توحيـ * ـدٌ يضم الأعرابَ والأكرادا؟
ويفك الأغلالَ حتى غدا العُبـ * ـدان فيه الأحرار والأسيادا
قابلتْه هنا البرابرُ بالترحيـ * ـب دينا وسنة واعتقادا
وحموه حماية اللغة الفصـ * ـحـى, سلوا عنهم الهدى والضادا
واقرءوا "للمختار" ما خطَّ عن سو * سٍ لتلقوْا في كتبه الإشهادا
يا دعاة "التمزيغ" لن تُقنعونا * لن نعق الآباء والأجدادا
إن قومية العروبة قد أمـ * ـضت عقودا وما أنالت مرادا
أفترجى "مزغية" وهي لازا * لت جنينا يراقب الميلادا؟
لوا أردوا بالشعب خيرا لما ظـ * ـلت عداهُ تُمدهم إمدادا
حاولت أمس شقَّه فحمته * وحدة قد أبت له أن يُكادا
حين ثاروا برابرا وأعاريـ * ـبَ وقالوا: لم نرض إلا اتحادا
ورغم مغادرته للإذاعة فإنه بقي متعاونا معها, يقوم بتقديم برامج ونشرات إخبارية, ومن بين البرامج الهادفة التي يقدما ويعدها البرنامج الأسبوعي (تربيت نلسلام) الذي استمر إلى غاية أكتوبر 1992م
وقد حاول الشاعر اقتحام أسوار المدرسة العصرية من أجل الحصول على الشهادات العلمية المكتوبة على الأوراق لكنه وجد الأبواب موصدة في وجهه، فسجل لنا ذلك في قصيدة رائعة تحتوي على كثير من السخرية والاستهزاء من الواقع إذ يقول حينما لم ينجح في امتحان البكالوريا الحر:
غبتُ إني للعلم أغدوا وأمسي * لا تسلني عن ذكرياتي وأمسي
صَخَبُ الامتحان أخرس سمعي * وطوَى صفحة البيان وأنسي
غير أني فوجئتُ بعد رجوعي * بدواعي تعيدُ نطقي ونبسي
سألتني (أسماءُ) هل من نجاح؟ * يا أبي يرتجى فتسعد نفسي
قلت: سيان يا ابنتي لا تظني * في نجاحي شيئا يرفِّّع نفسي
كم أعاني وكم كدحت فتاتي * بعد سعيي وبعد كدي بعكس
إن أكن راسبا فلا ذنب إلا* أنني أجهل الكلام الفرنسي
لغة الأنجليز لا حظ لي فيـ * ـها سوى (تَانْكْيُو) مترجم (مِرْسِي)
وكذاك الرياضيات فلا أفـ* ـهم منها إلا كتابة (إِِكْْسِِ)
لو أتاهم رسولهم طالبا يبــ * ـغي امتحانا وكان حافظ درس
لأعادوه بالرسوب وألفى * وحيه دون علم روم وفرس
ولقالوا: تقدم فرض التقـ * ـليد للغرب رغم كفر ورجس
أصبحت حجة الفقيه على صـ * ـحة ذا الدين دون حجة قس
لست ضد التعليم لكن أرى جنـ * ـس بني يعرب كأحقر جنس
هل فرنسا تقرر الضاد في التد * ريس تقريرنا اللسان الفرنسي
وإذا شئتِ فانسب الذنب للعر * ب وللمسلمين من كل جنس
لغة الضاد لا تساوي لديهم * أي شيء ولا فصاحة (قُس)
لم يزالوا مستعمرين فهذي * لغة الوحي في قيود وحبس
غرس الغزو بغضها في ذويها * فنما الغرس منتجا كلَّ بخس
حاربوها فلا تجوز امتحانا * غير مقرونة بنطق (فرنسي)
أو سواه من اللغات فصارت * ذنبا بعد كونها خير رأس
فلماذا نـهين (شكرا) ويحظى * بالرضى والتكريم منطق (مِرْسِي)
وقد كان الشاعر التتكي محبا ومخلصا للمدرسة العتيقة, وقد دفعه الحب والغيرة عليها، وعلى وضعيتها المزرية إلى أن يحمل شيوخها ما تعيشه من جمود وركود وتخلف فيقول:
نَشكوا إلى الله أحبارَ العتيقات * خانوا وقد كلفوا أسمى المهماتِ
خانوا مدارسَ ساسوها وقد علموا * أن الخيانة من إحدى الكبيراتِ
زاغوا عن الحق إيثارا لمصلحة * وكلهم راهبٌ في ديره عات
هم فقهاءَ تسموا من حماقتهم * أنى من الفقه تجويز الخيانات؟
كم من تلاميذ تشقى في مدارسهم * حالا وأنى لها الإسعاد في الآتي؟
ما علموهم سوى نبذ الحقائق في * دين (الخليل) وتقديس الخرافاتِ
والبغض كل فريق مضمر لأخ * سوءا يكيل له سيل اتهامات
إذا دعوتَ إلى توحيد كلمتهم * ودفع ما حل فيهم من مصيبات
وقلتَ: ياقوم جد الأمر فانخرطوا * إن رمتم النجحَ في سلك الجماعات
إن الذئاب إذا ما هاجمت غنـما * تلق الفرائس من بين الشريدات
إلى أن قال:
هلا طلبتم نشورا للمـدارس إذ * أمست بتفريطكم أجداثَ أموات
خَرْقُ (العتيقة) في ذا القطر متسع * هلا سعينا لترقيع العــتيقات
صلاحنا لو أردنا في تَكَتُّـلِـنَـا * وفي تجاوزنا تـلــك الخلافات
شهادات العلماء والأدباء فيه:
على الرغم من أن الشاعر عبد الله العاطفي وقع في مصادمات مع أقزام يكرهون الحق، ويحبون التملق واستعباد الأحرار، ويهرفون بما لايعرفون، ويدعون ما لا أقول على التتكي معروف في الأوساط العلمية والأدبية بسوس, غني عن التعريف, فإذا كان لا بد من شهادة على ما نقول, فسنكتفي بهذه الشهادات:
أولا: قال فيه شيخه الأستاذ الحاج عبد الله بن الحسين الصوابي في إجازته له ـ بعد الحمدلة والتصلية والتعريف بالشاعر والمدة التي قضاها في المدرسة – ما يلي
" فأخذ عنا خلال هذه المدة معظم الفنون التي تدرس في المدرسة كجل مدارس سوس العتيقة من نحو, وصرف, وفقه, وتوحيد, وميراث, وحساب, وعروض, ومنطق, وتوقيت, وبيان, ومصطلح الحديث, والتفسير, والأدب, والتاريخ, وأصول الفقه, وكان له امتياز خاص في فن الأدب ونظم القوافي الشعرية والبداهة في ذلك.
ولتحصيله على ملكته في هذه الفنون تؤهله لخدمتها وتعليمها لمن أرادها أذنا له في ذلك بشروط مقررة عند أربابها, وأجزنا له تدريسها وتعاطيها بشرط استعمال كلمة (لا أدري) فيما لم يتحقق لديه منها, والنية الحسنة في ذلك المبنية على أساس تقوى الله والتخوف من استحقاق الوعيد في آية (إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله ....الآية) ... إلى أخر الإجازة.
ثانيا :قال فيه الأستاذ الأديب محمد العثماني رحمه الله في رسالة جوابية إلى بعض مراسليه ما يلي:"لا أكتمكم أنني جد يائس من أن أقرأ لناظم من سوس بل حتى في الأقاليم الأخرى إنتاجا يحالفه التوفيق يستحق التصنيف حتى قرأت نماذج طيبة للأديب السيد عبد الله التتكي والأديب الصاعد محمد الخطاب وهما بحق في طريق الصعود إذا وفقهما الله وزادهما طاقة الطموح وجنبهما النفور والجموح .
ثالثا: قال فيه الأستاذ أحمد بن المحفوظ اليعقوبي الأدوزي رحمه الله في رسالة منه إلى المجلس العلمي بتزنيت: "وبعد, فالطالب النجيب والأستاذ الأديب السيد عبد الله التتكي رغب مني إن أكتب إليكم كتابا قصد تمكينه من المجلس بالشهادة والتزكية, بأنه أهل للقيام بالوعظ والإرشاد,والسيد التتكي مشهور بأدبه الغض وثقافته العالية وليس نكرة بين الخاص والعام .... الخ الرسالة."
آثاره العلمية والأدبية:
تعدد إنتاج الشاعر وتنوع ما بين مكاتبات أدبية رائعة مع زملائه, وبين بحوث فقهية قيمة تنم عن تضلعه في الخلاف ودرايته بمكامن العلل والأقيسة في مذهب الفقهاء, وبين ردود ورسائل ومقامات ومنظومات جدية وهزلية, ومقالات نقدية متنوعة, علاوة على ديوانه الشعري الضخم, الذي أصدره تحث عنوان: (آمال وآلام) وضمنه مجموعة من القصائد الشعرية في مختلف الأغراض والأوزان, ويضم حوالي 4390 بيتا في نحو 40 قصيدة وقطعة كلها من الشعر العربي العمودي الأصيل, وقد تناول في شعره شتى القضايا والموضوعات المختلفة, وتوزعت محاوره بين الوطنيات والإخوانيات والإسلاميات, وجلها قصائد ساخنة وثائرة, يعيش القارئ حرارتها وثورتها، ويلامس فيها قلبا نابضا بقضايا وهموم المسلمين أينما كانوا، كإلغاء الخلافة الإسلامية، واحتلال فلسطين، واغتيال الملك فيصل، وحرب لبنان، وإعلان الحرب الصليبية على العراق، وإبادة المسلمين في البوسنة والهرسك، وحرب الشيشان.
كما كان مهموما بقضية المدارس العتيقة بالمغرب التي تخرج منها, ويتمنى إعادة الاعتبار لها, والاعتراف بمجهودها, والاعتناء بخريجيها من طرف المسؤولين على غرار خريجي المدارس والمعاهد والجامعات الرسمية الأخرى, بالإضافة إلى هموم شخصية تجسد معاناة كل إنسان بسيط مجرد من الألقاب, محروم من دعم المراكز, ويعيش همه بكل ثقله, ويحس بأنه في بؤرة البائسين, فعاش آلامهم أجمعين.
وقد قرأ بعضهم الديوان فانتقد عنوانه (آمال وآلام) قائلا للشاعر: إننا بحثنا في ديوانك فلم نجد إلا آلاما ولم نجد أثرا للآمال, فأجابه قائلا:
رَأَى صاحبٌ آلامَ شعري كثيرةً * تَزيدُ على الآمال, قُلتُ ترفَّق
فهبْ هذه الآمالَ كُثْرا أَلمْ تَكن * تُحوَّلُ آلاما إذا لَـمْ تُحقَّـق
وله عدة قصائد أخرى ساخنة ورائعة سينشرها في ديوانه: الجزء الثاني إن شاء الله.
نظمه بغير العربية :
ولكون الشاعر أعجميا أمازيغيا قبل أنْ يتعربَ فإنه لم ينس لهجته السوسية, بل نظم بها عدة قصائد رائعة لا يتسع المجال لذكرها, حاذيا في ذلك حذو أجداده, القائل أحدهم:
الحمد لله الـذي قد سخَّرا * لي الناظمين ولا مُفتخرا
أنظم طورا باللسان العربي * وتارة بالأعجمي الأعذب
ومما نظم في هذا الميدان قوله:
(أشْلْحِي كِيخْتَ حُوبِّيخْ نِيتْ أوَالْ نَّخ * نْحُوبّو إشلحِين كِين دَاري زُدْ أرّاو
أوالْ نْلقُرَانْ لْحُبْ نْسْ نتَّانْ أوكْرْنْ أكْ * إوالِيوْنْ نمِدّنْ نِيكْ غِيكَادْ أسْ أومَنخْ)
معناه : أنا أمازيغي أحب لغتي وأحب قومي محبة أولادي,ولكن اللغة العربية التي نزل بها القرآن أحبها أكثر من أي لغة أخرى, وهذا الحب من صميم عقيدتي وإيماني.
ومنه هذه المنظومة الهزْلية التي زاوج فيها بين العربية و(تاشلحيت): اللهجة السوسية قال فيها:
أحمدُ رب العالمين (وَحْدُوتْ) * يَسَّر نهج النظم لي (إِسُوسْعُوتْ)
أنظمُ ما أشاء من (أَمَارْكِي) * ينزلُ من فكري كمثل (أَنْكِي)
صلى على نبيه (لِّلدْيُوزْنِي) * إلى بني الجن وكلِّ (مِدْنِي)
وبعد فالرحلة قصدي (سْفْلْدَاتَاسْ) * يا إخوتي قمتُ بها (يَانْ إِمَلاَسْ)
إلى أن قال في آخرها:
وهكذا تَمَّتْ بلا (تَاسَّاسْتِي) * منْ أعجبته في الورى (إِحْسُوتِّي)
من يَصعب الفهم عليه (إِيغْرْتِّي) * من يعسر الحفظ عليه (إِيسُوتِّي)
إني رجوتُ كل (وَنَّاتْ ِإغْرَانْ) * أن يسأل العفوَ لـ (لوَلِّليتْ إِنْظْمْنْ)
فإنما القصدُ بها (لْفْرَاجْتِي) * إذْ لم يكن ما ذكرته (صَّاحْتِي)
وبالجملة فالعاطفي شاعر مفلق، ولو أنصفه دهره واعتُرف له بما يحمل من موهبة شعرية عالية, وثقافة عربية وإسلامية لتسلق أعلى السلالم الوظيفية, وأرقى المناصب الإدارية، ولكن الشعراء قلما يسلمون من آفة حرفة الأدب، وقد عبر عن ذلك بقوله:
سِمَةُ النَّحْسِ فِي امْرئٍ أَن تَرَاهُ * مُولعاً بالْقَصِيدِ والأَسْجَاعِ
وحين أصدر ديوانه الشعري المذكور أعجبت به فخاطبته بقصيدة متواضعة بعنوان: (يا شاعرَ الذوق الرفيع)، ونصها:
يَا من يحبُّ الشعرَ في عَلْيائِهِ * ويَهُزُّهُ الشعراءُ والكتابُ
إن كنتَ تعشقُ في القريضِ بليغَه * فقصائدُ (الآمالِ) صاحِ عِذابُ
ديوانُ شعرٍ منتقىً من نبعه * وبه من السّحْرِ الحلالِِ لُبَابُ
كمْ من قَصَائدَ رائعاتٍ ساقها * سِحرُ البيانِ بمتنها مُنسابُ
يشدو ويمرحُ من تذوق حُلْوَها * لا الهمُّ يُقلقه ولاَ الأوصابُ
يا ليتني في الشعرِ (شَوْقِي) مُبدعاً * لقصائدٍ تُسبَى لها الألبابُ
فأخاطب (التّتكِيْ) هنا بقصيدةٍ * عنواُنها التمجيدُ والإعجابُ
فالشعرُ حقاً ما حوى ديوانُه * وسواهُ محضُ خرافةٍ وسرابُ
لو كانَ (حَافِظُ) ما يزال على الثرى * لأتتهُ منهُ إشادة وخِطابُ
يا بلبلاًً يشدو على أزهارِ رَوْ * ضِ الشعرِ لَحْنُك رائعٌ جذَّابُ
كَم مدَّعٍ للشعرِ يطرق بابَه * فيظلٌّ منغلقاً لهٌ ذا البابُ
كمْ كان يلقي في المحافلِ لغوَه * والشعرٌ منه طلاسمٌ وضَبَابُ
الشعرُ في ذا العصرِ غابَ دفاعه * ومنابرُ الشعرِ البليغِ خرابُ
غابَ الهزارُ عن الحديقةِ واختفى * وأشاعَ في الروضِ الفسادَ غرابُ
يُلقي عصائدَ في الحشودِ عقيمةً * ويُصفقُ المخبولُ والكذَّابُ
يا شاعرَ الذوقِ الرفيعِ قد ارتقى * لسماءِ فنٍ شعرُكَ الخلابُ
قل لي بربك: كيف حُزت زمَامَه * فمتى دعوتَ بليغَه فمجابُ
هذي قصائدكم تذاع على الملأ * لينالَها العشاق والأحبابُ
دافعتَ فيها عن قضايا أُمتي * ومدحتَ من يبني فأنتَ مُتابُ
هاجمتَ أعداءَ العروضِ (وحُرََُّْهمْ) * فأزحت عن صنعِ الخليلِ نقابُ
وهجوتَ أبواقَ الفسادِ وفكرَهم * والهجوُ منك قنابلٌ وشِهابُ
أَحْرقتَ أوهامَ البغاة بنارِها * وفضحتَ بغيَهم، ولستَ تهابُ
إن الأديبَ الحرَّ ليسَ يخيفُه * مكرُ العدَا والبطشُ والإرهابُ
منْ كان ذلك في القريظ سبيلَه * لاشك من ربِِّ السماءِ يُثابُ

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

لقد رسم الشاعر عبد الله العاطفي التيتكي في شعره صورة لما تعانيه الأمة من ترد وانحدار وذل وهوان لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخها، فالمسلم يقتل في كل مكان؛ في الشيشان، في فلسطين، في العراق، والحكومات وأصحاب العروش والكراسي غير آبهين لما يحدث إنما همهم في تثبيت أركانهم وممارسة مزيد من الضغط على الشعوب، وتقديم مزيد من الجرعات المخدرة لهم حتى يستمروا في سباتهم، فمأساة فلسطين تدمي من كان في قلبه إسلام وإيمان، وأمريكا الطاغوت يسوم العرب المزيد من الإذلال:
فلسطين تُغزَى فأين الجـيـوش؟ * لدحر الغزاة وأين العـروش؟
أيكفيهم اليوم شــجـب وهـ*ـذى سيول دماء بدون نشيش
بني القدس لا تنظروا النصح من * بني العرب كل نظام غشـوش
ولا من "مريكة" إنصافـكــم * فبوش شرون وشارون بـوش
ولا من "أوروبا" و"مـوسكو" ولا * "بكين" لنجدتكم تستجيش
ولـكـن نصرتكم في الجهـاد * به الهود في أرضكم لن تعيش
                                     ديوان آلام وآمال: ص: 102
ويفيض شعره بهذه المرارة التي يحسها الفرد العربي المسلم وهو يعاين صباح مساء ما يجري على إخوانه المسلمين في كل مكان، دون أن يستطيع فعل أي شيء.
نلمس هذه المرارة عند الشاعر في قصائده التالية:
- (لبوا النداء)، حول البوسنة والهرسك، ديوان آلام وآمال، ص: 131.
- (عزاء أيها القدس المفدَّى)، حول انتفاضة فلسطين، ديوان آلام وآمال: ص: 141.
- (جرح بغداد)، حول الحرب الصليبية على العراق، ديوان آلام وآمال، ص: 195.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة ، وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح الجنان ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

ديوان "أمال وآلام" تألق جديد للشعر بسوس
بقلم الدكتور محمد الحاتمي السوسي
نشر بجريدة التجديد المغربية العدد الصادر في: 12 - 05 - 2003م
صدرت بسوس، في السنتين المنصرمتين، ثلاثة دواوين شعرية من الشعر العمودي، أولها بعنوان: "ومضات روح" للشاعر مولاي الحسن الحسيني أحد شعراء نادي الغد الأدبي بتارودانت، والثاني بعنوان: "إشراقات روح" للشاعر نفسه، والثالث بعنوان: "آمال وآلام" للشاعر عبد الله التتكي العاطفي.
وصدور هذه الدواوين إن دل على شيء فإنما يدل على:
أ أن الشعر العمودي مازال يحتفظ بمكانته الرفيعة في سوس، ومازال له مبدعوه وعشاقه، وقراؤه، وأنه مازال له تألقه وسطوعه، وهذا الصدور جزء منه، وهو أيضا دليل على أن سوس التي كانت عالمة شاعرة في الماضي، مازالت كذلك اليوم.
ب أن المدرسة العتيقة بسوس وصاحب الديوان الثالث عبد الله التتكي أحد خريجها مازالت قادرة على العطاء العلمي والأدبي رغم التهميش الذي نالها منذ فترة الاستعمار إلى اليوم.
وحديثي في هذه المقالة لن يتناول الدواوين الثلاثة، بل سيقتصر على الديوان الثالث: "آمال وآلام" الذي صدر في طبعته الأولى عن مطبعة النجاح الجديدة بالدار البيضاء، والذي جمع فيه الشاعر ما رآه صالحا للنشر من إنتاجه الشعري الوفير: قصائد وقطعا بلغ مجموع أبياتها حوالي 4390 كما نص على ذلك في العبارة المدرجة تحت العنوان.
ويضم الديوان، إضافة إلى المتن الشعري، ست عتبات وخاتمة، والعتبات هي:
1 الغلاف.
2 الإهداء.
3 شكر وتقدير.
4 مقدمة بقلم الدكتور اليزيد الراضي.
 5 ترجمة الشاعر بقلم الأستاذ امحمد إيهوم.
 6 كلمة تمهيدية للشاعر.
أما الخاتمة فهي بقلم الأستاذ الشاعر أحمد الشبي الحامدي.
ولن أقف عند هذه العتبات كلها، بل سأكتفي بالوقوف عند اثنتين منها هي الغلاف والإهداء.
تمتد على الغلاف لوحة فنية رائعة تشكل بلونها وتعاريجها ودوائرها تعبيرا فنيا جميلا يوحي بكثير من الأحاسيس والشعور، وبكثير من الآمال والآلام.
الديوان صورة لصاحبه ولما عاناه في حياته، وصورة لمشاعره وأحاسيسه، وهذه خصيصة تحسب له لأن الشعر لصيق بالذات الإنسانية ومعبر عن آمالها وآلامها. والشاعر قد وفق كثيرا في بسط ذاته من خلال قصائده وأبياته. وما عنونته للديوان ب"آمال وآلام" إلا إشارة لهذا المنحى. "ففكر عبد الله التتكي ووجدانه تنازعتهما ومازالت تتنازعهما الآمال والأحلام، وحياته كحياة أغلب الناس، لا تعرف السعادة المطلوبة والارتياح المرغوب فيه، لكنها في الوقت نفسه لا تستسلم لليأس ولا تسترسل مع التشاؤم إلى حافة السقوط في الانهزام والاندحار، إنها حياة جهاد مرير عانق في سمائها الصحو الغيم، وعانق فيها بشر الأمل عبوس الحظ العاثر" (مقدمة الديوان، لليزيد الراضي، ص 7).
لنستمع إلى الشاعر في قصيدته: لا سكنى تليق ولا وظيف يناسب (ص 22)
لمن أشكو وهل يكفي اشتكائي ومن في الناس يؤسفه بكائي
أبوح بما أكابده وأبدي له ما كنت فيه من العناء
وأرسم صورة لحياة بؤس علي بها حكم القضاء
هكذا تبدو حياة الشاعر بدأها بالآمال وانتهت إلى الآلام، والديوان من هذه الناحية تعبير صادق عن هذه الازدواجية التي عمت حياة الشاعر.
الديوان صورة لما تعانيه الأمة من ترد وانحدار وذل وهوان لم يسبق لها مثيل في تاريخها، فالمسلم يقتل في كل مكان؛ في الشيشان، في فلسطين، في العراق، والحكومات غير آبهة لما يحدث إنما همها في تثبيت أركانها وممارسة مزيد من الضغط على الشعوب. فمأساة فلسطين تدمي من كان في قلبه إسلام وإيمان، وأمريكا الطاغوت يسوم العرب المزيد من الإذلال (ص 102).
فلسطين تغزى فأين الجيوش؟ لدحر الغزاة وأين العروش؟
أيكفيهم اليوم شجب وهذى سيول دماء بدون نشيش
بني القدس لا تنظروا النصح من بني العرب كل نظام غشوش
ولا من "مريكة" إنصافكم فبوش شرون وشارون بوش
ولا من "أوروبا" و"موسكو" ولا "بكين" لنجدتكم تستجيش
ولكن نصرتكم في الجهاد به الهود في أرضكم لن تعيش
ويفيض الديوان بهذه المرارة التي يحسها الفرد العربي المسلم وهو يعاين ما يجري على إخوانه دون أن يستطيع فعل أي شيء (تنظر قصيدة: لبوا النداء ص: 131 وعزاء أيها القدس المفدى ص 141، وجرح بغداد ص: 195).
الديوان صيحة من أجل المدارس العتيقة لأجل إخراجها من التهميش والإهمال اللذين تعانيهما، فالشاعر أحد خريجي هذه المدرسة، ويسوءه ما آل إليه أمرها، ولهذا وظف بعض شعره للدعوة إلى تجديدها لتساير العصر دون أن تفقد هويتها وأصالتها (ص 38):
خرق "العتيقة" في ذا القطر متسع هلا سعينا لترقيع "العتيقات"
ثم يدعو أبناء المدرسة العتيقة لتوحيد الجهود من أجل إدراك ما يليق هذه المدارس (ص 129)
صلاحنا لو أردنا في تكتلنا وفي تجاوزنا لتلك الخلافات
دعوت بني العتيقة فليجيبوا لتوحيد وترتيق الفتوق
وإلى جانب هذه الموضوعات الهامة في نظري، يرى القارئ في الديوان كثيرا من المواضيع التقليدية كالمدح المصروف إلى ذوي السلطة، كبارا كانوا أو صغارا، وكالإخوانيات التي يطفح بها الشعر العربي بسوس، والتي تستدعيها العلاقات الاجتماعية التي تربط الشاعر بأصدقائه، وكالرثاء المصروف إلى بعض الشخصيات المرموقة التي لها مكانة في نفس الشاعر، إضافة إلى نظم بعض المسائل العلمية والفقهية، مما لا يمت إلى الشعر بصلة، وحبذا لو خلا الديوان منه.
وأخيرا أقول إن ديوان "آمال وآلام" هو لبنة جديدة تنضاف إلى صرح الشعر بسوس خاصة، والمغرب عامة، فهو بموضاعاته التي أشرت إلى بعضها آنفا، وبلغته الرصينة، وبسبكه المتين، وبإيقاعه المنضبط، وبتصويره الرائع رغم ما ينتابه أحيانا من تقريرية يشكل "إنجازا شعريا هاما سيكون له دوره الكبير في إعادة الثقة والاطمئنان والتفاؤل إلى نفوس عشاق الأدب الرصين (...) (وسيعمل على) إمتاعهم بفن شعري جميل قوامه المعنى الواضح والدقيق، واللغة السليمة المشرقة، والإيقاع المتزن المطرب" (المقدمة، الراضي، ص 8).
وأقول إن الشاعر (تألق مرات كثيرة، وأسف مرات أقل، وهو في كلتا الحالتين وفي لأصالته منغمس في تجربته، مطور مجود لآلاته، يبصم نتاجه بتلك البساطة الممتنعة، ويحاول أن يرضي ذائقته الفنية العليا، وإن خالف الناس أجمعين" (خاتمة الديوان، لأحمد الشبي، ص 227).
وبهاتين الشهادتين في حق الديوان وصاحبه ننتهي إلى أن عبد الله التتكي العاطفي شاعر بحق، يحق لسوس خاصة، وللمغرب عامة، أن تفتخرا به، وأن تعداه من شعرائها المرموقين.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

للشاعر قصائد في الجناب النبوي، ومنها قصيدة حائية بليغة غراء ونصها:

هبت على عاشق المختار أرواحُ * لها بطيب ثنا المعشوق أرواح
هبت وهم في هيام بمحاسنه * قتلى فعادت على الآجساد أرواح
براهم الشوق حتى عز برؤهم * لو لم تدر لهم في المدح أقداح
يا طالب البرء من داء ألم به * راح المديح دواكم حبذا الراح
راح تريح من الأسقام شاربها * كأنما مسه من أحْمــدٍ رَاحُ
آس فكم من عضال الداء عالجه * بالعجز عنه أُساة الكون قد راحوا
من نوره سائر الأنوار مـقتبس * لولاه ما لليالي الجهل إصباح
مولاي خير البرايا جئت ممتدحا * وما لمثلي عن التمداح إفصاح
ولي بكم سيدي حاجٌ علمت بها * أنا الفقير ولي فِناك إلحاح
أسير ذنبي وما أرجو سواك ولا * لي نحو غيرك بعد الله إلماح
رانت على قلبي الآثام فهو بها * أقسى وأصدأ ما للذكر يرتاح
والجسم مني سعى في عظم محنته * حوادث الدهر أدواء وأتراح
فجد بسؤلِيَ يا أندى الأنام يدا * فلي بجاهك منجاة وإفلاح
إله بلغ بجاه المصطفى أملي * وافتح لنا كل باب الخير فتاح
وأمة المغرب الأقصى وعاهلها * يغشاهما منك إسعاد وإنجاح
أيدهما وشعوب المسلمين معا * حتى يتم المنى والنصر وضاح
وصل رب على المختار حبك ما * طابت بأوصافه الغراء أمداح

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

أقيمت للشاعر الراحل عبد الله التتكي رحمه الله ندوة علمية تأبينية في كلية الآداب جامعة ابن زهر بمدينة أكادير، من طرف مدرسة الإمام البخاري الخاصة للتعليم العتيق، وبتعاون مع فريق البحث في التراث السوسي بالكلية المذكورة، بتاريخ يوم الخميس 19محرم 1433هـ/15دجنبر 2011م، وألقيت فيها عدد من القصائد الشعرية والعروض العلمية والشهادات التاريخية التي تناولت حياة الراحل وأعماله العلمية والأدبية وإنتاجه الشعري.

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

في الرابط أسفله قصيدة رثائية للشاعر الأريب والباحث الأديب محمد مستقيم البعقيلي مؤلف كتاب: (دليل المرأة في الحج والعمرة) يرثي فيها الشاعر الراحل عبد الله التتكي رحمه الله: لاَ تَلُمْنِي إِذَا سَمِعْتَ بُكَائِي * وَنَحِيبِي فَإِنَّنِي فِي عَنَاءِ http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=102707

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

القصيدة المشار إليها أعلاه تحمل عنوان: أي خطب دهى جُزولة!

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

وهذه قصيدة أخرى بليغة ومؤثرة في رثاء الشاعر الراحل عبد الله العاطفي التتكي، للشاعر أحمد بن محمد الشبي الأزاريفي السوسي
لاَ تَسْألْ الْيَومَ عَنْ شِعْرٍ فَقَدْ نَضَبَا  *  وَغَالَهُ مَا دَهَى الأقْلامَ والكُتُبَا
وَلاَ عَنْ النَّغمِ الْـمَعْصُور مِنْ أَلَمٍ  *  ولا عَن النَّجمِ فِي آفاقنَا غَربَا
لاَ تَسألْ الْيَومَ عَنْ رَوْضٍ وَبلُبلِهِ  *  فَالصَّوْتُ مُخْتَنِقٌ، واللَّحْنُ قَدْ ذَهَبَا
وَمرَّ بَيْنَ الْغُصُونِ الْخُضْرِ مَائِلَةً  *  رَيْبُ الْمَنُونِ، فَأضْحَى الرَّوضُ مُسْتَلَبَا
قَضَى الْهَزارُ الذِي يَشْدُو بِآلَتِهِ  *  يَبُثُّ فِي الرِّيحِ مِن أَلْحَانِهِ طَرَبَا
فَيَسْحَرُ السَّمْعَ بِالأوْتَارِ يَعزِفُهَا   *  وَيَبْعَثُ الشَّوْقَ فِي الأَحْنَاءِ وَالْوَصَبَا
يَشْدُو ـ وَآوِنَةً يُشْجِي بِقَافِيَةٍٍ  * طَوْراً يُنَاجِي، وَحِيناً يَقذِفُ اللَّهَبَا
يَا سَيِّدَ القَولِ، جِئْتَ الدَّهرَ فِي خَرَفٍ  *  والْفَضْلُ آذَنَ بِالتَّرْحَال مُنْسَحِبَا
فَمَا وَجَدْتَ عَلَى عِلاَّتِهِ "هَرِماً"  *  ولا لَقِيتَ "بَنِي حَمْدَانَ" فِي "حَلَبَا"
تُرَدِّدُ الْقَولَ في الأَقْوَامِ نَائِمَةً  *  وَتَمْدَحُ النَّذْلَ مَا أجْدَى وَلاَ وَهَبَا
وَصُغْتَ مِنْ قَبَسِ الأشْعارِ مُنْتخِباً  *  رَوائِعاً، لاَمَسَتْ فِي أُفْقِهَا السُّحُبَا
وَصِرْتَ فِي بُؤْسكَ الْمُزْرِي تُعَالِجُهُ  *  "بَيْتاً" يُدِرُّ عليْكَ الفَقرَ والسَّغَبَا 
فَمَا وَهَنْتَ لِمَا تَلقَى، وَلاَ تَعِبتْ  *  يَداكَ وهْيَ تَخُطُّ الرَّجْزَ والْخَببَا
مِنْ كُلِّ لَوْنٍٍ أجَدتَّ الْعَزْفَ مُنْفَرِداً  *  تَدْنُو بِهِ لِضِفَافِ الْوَحْيِ مُنْتَسِبَا
بَسَاطَةٌ وَرُؤىً فِي الأرْضِ تَأْخُذُهَا  *  فَإنْ نَظَمْتَ بِهَا أسْمَعْتَنَا الْعَجبَا
يُجِيبُكَ الشعرُ مِنْ عَليائِهِ فَتَرَى  *  "ضَرْباً" يُسَارعُ و"الأَوتَادَ" وَ"السَّبَبَا"
أَرْسَلتَهُ لِتُطيحَ الْمُدَّعِينَ سُدىً  *  وَتَكْشِفَ الزَّيفَ والأَصْنَامَ والنُّصُبَا
مُقَارِعاً كُلَّ ذِي رَأْيٍ يَضِيرُ بِهِ  *  شَرعَ الإلهِ، ويَهْوَى الْخُلْفَ وَالشَّغَبَا
قَوَارِِعُ الهجْوِِ فِي الأَوْغَادِ تَسْكُبُها  *  بِكُلِ أذْنٍ ولاَ تَخشَى لَهَا عَقِبَا
فَكَمْ جَدَعْتَ لَهُمْ أنْفاً بقَافِيةٍ  *  أَوْدَتْ بباطِلهمْ بَدْءاً  وَمُنقلبَا
يَهْجُو لِئَاماً وَكانَ الصِّدْقُ رَائِدَهُ  *  وَلوْ تَكلَّفَ مَدْحاً فِيهمُ كَذَبَا
أَلفَى مَخازِيَ لا تَخفَى فأَشْهَرَهَا  *  فَهلْ يُلامُ عَلَى الإنْصَافِ مَنْ كَتبَا
تَرَجَّلَ الشَّهمُ لَمْ يَنْزلْ بِساحتِهِ  *  عَيْبٌ ولَمْ يكُ لِلأَوساخِ مُحْتَقِبَا
وَليسَ فِي يده إلاَّ قَصائدُهُ  *  إذا تَبجَّحَ بَغْلٌ يَلبَسُ الذََّهَبَا
مَشتْ إليهِِ الْمَنُونُ الْحُمْرُ سَالبةً  *  تِلكَ الْمكارمَ والأخْلاقَ والأدبَا
يَكفيهِ مُعتقَدٌ صُلْبٌ، تُؤيدهُ  *  حَمَاسَةٌ أنْ يَعودَ الشَّرعُ مُنْتَصِبَا
وغَبْرةٌ تَسْحَقُ الأعْصابَ مُثْقلةٌ  *  بِالْحُلمِ أنْ نَستعيدَ العزَّ وَالْغَضَبَا
يأسَى عَلى اليُتمِ والأوجاعِ مُشتَكياً  *  إذَا رَأى مَنْ شَكَى أوْ نَاحَ أَوْ تَعِبَا
مَرارةٌ صَحبتْ أَعْمَاقَ مُهجتِهِ  *  وأَسْقَمتْ قَلبَهُ واللَّحْمَ وَالْعَصَبَا
حتَّى تَهاوَى عَلى الضَّراءِ تَنْهَشُهُ  *  جِسْماً رَقيقاً هَوَى مِنْ دُونِ مَا طَلَبَا
وَكانَ يَومُك أدنَى منْ مَطامِحِهِ  *  وَلوْ صَبَرتَ رَأيتَ الْفجْرَ مُقْتربَا
فِي كُلِّ رُكنٍ بِهذَا الْغَربِ أُغنيةٌ  *  تَشْدُو بِعَدلٍ يَفُكُّ القَيْدَ وَالْحُجُبَا
يا صَاحِبِي ـ وَجلالُ الْمَوتِ يُرعبُنِي  *  والْبعدُ يَحرِقُ فِي الأحْشاءِ مُلْتَهِبَا
خَسِرتُ فيكَ صَديقاً صادِقاً وأخاً  *  إذَا تَغيرَ من تَلقَى ومَنْ صُحِبَا
خُضْنَا مَعاركَ لَمْ نأسَفْ لآِخِرهَا  *  أَنصفتَ فيها العُلاَ والصدقَ والْحِقَبَا
مَواقفٌ صَنَعتْ أعْداءَنا فَغدَتْ  *  تَبنِي لأنفُسها مِن حَولِنا قُـبَبَا
منْ كلِّ أرْعَنَ لاَ فِي الْمجْد ِهِمَّتُهُ  *  فإن بدا طَمَعٌ أغْراهُ فاحْتَلَبَا
فَمَا الْتَفَتْنَا إلَى الأرْذَالِ نَابِحَةً  *  وَلَمْ نُقَدِّمْ ـ  علَى إِغْرائهِ ـ الذَّنَبَا
مَا كانَ أرْوَعَ أن تَنأى بنَفْسكَ عَنْ  *  دُنياهمُ، فتُلاقِي اللهََ وَالأَرَبَا
وَكانَ أوْحشَ لِي بُقْيَايَ بَينهمُ  *  أَلْقَى الْهَوانَ وَهمْ منْ فَوقِنَا رُتَبَا
إذَا عَلوْا سَقَطُوا فِي الْوزنِ مُمْتَحِناً  *  وبِالْمبادِي سَمَا منْ شَاءَ أوْ رَسَبَا
اللهُ لِي منْ غريبٍ لَمْ يَجدْ عملاً  *  ولاَ "وظِيفا" وَلاَ الْمِحْرابَ والسَّبَبَا
عَارٌ على الْمَكرماتِ الغرِّ مَهزلةٌ  *  أَنِّي أَظلُّ شَريدَ الأرضِ مُضْطَربَا
سَيَلْعَنُ الدَّهْرُ هَذَا الْحَيْفَ مُمْتعِضاً  *  أنْ يَأخذَ الْبُومُ دَوْرَ الدِّيكِ مُحْتَسِبَا
لَعَلَّ لِي بِمَقَامِ الشَّمسِ تَسْلِيةً  *  لاَ نَمْلكُ الرَّحلَ والأصْحابَ وَالطُّنُبَا
نُلامِسُ الأوجَ لاَ نَدْنُو لِمَهْبِطِهمْ  *  غَزالَةٌ وَأنَا الرَّاعِي لَهَا دَأَبَا
إذَا شَكَوْتُ الْوَنَى أَوْمَتْ مُوبِّخَةً  *  وإنْ شَكَتْ وَحْدةً هَرْولتُ مُصْطحِبَا
كِلاَ الغَريَبيْنِ لا يَلقَى بِمَعشَرهِ  *  إلاَّ الأذَى مُحْدِِقاً والكَيْدَ مُنْتَشِبَا
عَبْدَ الإلَه ـ  علَى طُولِ الْبِعَادِ بِنَا  *  يَبقَى الْوِدَادُ ـ كمَا تَدْريهِ ـ مُنْتَجَبَا
يَعِزُّ أنْ يَنْطَفِي نَجْمٌ يُسَامِرُنَا  *  فِي الدَّاجيَاتِ، وَيُهْدِى الأُنْسَ مُنْسَكِبَا
فَالآنَ عَادَ الثَّرَى منْ بعد غُرْبتِهِ  *  يَحْوِي بِمِثْلكَ فِي أَحْشَائِهِ الشُّهُبَا
مَضَيْتَ تَتْركُ عَصْرًا قاسياً، وَنَدىً  *  أَقْوَتْ مَنْازلُهُ، والدينُ مُغْتَرِبَا
لَوْلاَ أيَادٍ رَعتْ أيامَ عِلَّتِهِ  *  تَحُوطهُ وتَصُدُّ الْمَوتَ والعَطَبَا
إذَا تَرَنَّحَ منْ أَنيابِ قاتِلِهِ  *  رَأَى الصَّديقَ علَى أوجاعِه حَدِبَا
"إِفْرَانُ" نِعمَ النَّدَى والعهْدُ تَصنَعُه  *  أنْعمْ بِهَا خُلَّةً أنعمْ بِهَا نَسَبَا
تَذُودُ عنْ خِدْنِكَ الضَّراءَ مُحْتشِداً  *  فَصِرتَ منْ حَولِه قُربَى وَصِرْتَ أَبَا
مَجْدٌ مَدَدْتَ لهُ عَزْماً  فَفُزْتَ بهِ  *  مَا كانَ غَيرُك أنْ يَجْنِي ويَقْتَرِبَا
أَخِي تُبَادلُ هذَا السُّوسَ عاطِفةً  *  أسْمَعتَهُ نَغَماً سَاقيتَه حَبَبَا
فَإذْ صُرعتَ فَفِي حِضْنَيْه مُتَّكَأٌ  *  يَحْنُو كَوالدةٍ يَنْعِيكَ مُنْتَحِبَا
مُودِّعاً أَسِفاً تَهفُو مَرابعُهُ  *  أنْ تلْثمَ النعشَ والأَكفانَ والْخَشَبَا
آوَاك ربُّكَ فِي النَّعمَاءِ مُحْتَفِلاً  *  تُضَاحِكُ الْحُورَ فِي الْجَنَّاتِ والْعُرُبَا
يُنْسيكَ ما رُمْتَ من أطماعِ خَادِعَةٍ  *  دُنْيَا تُقَدِّمنا لِلْهُلْكِ مُحْتَطَبَا
خُذْهَا رِثاءً لوْ أنَّ "الْبُحْتُرِي  َ" رَأَى  *  بَدِيعَهَا لَتَمَنَّى مِثْلَهَا رَغَبَا
تَحيةً لَكَ تَحْتَ الأَرضِ سَائِلَةً  *  رُحْمَى لِرَمْسِكَ لاَ تَخْشَى بِهَا نَصَبَا

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

وهذه قصيدة أخرى في رثاء الراحل للشاعر الأريب والباحث الأديب محمد مستقيم  البعقيلي:
لاَ تَلُمْنِي إِذَا سَمِعْتَ بُكَائِي  *  وَنَحِيبِي فَإِنَّنِي فِي عَنَاءِ
لاَ تَلُمْنِي إِذَا رَأَيْتَ دُمُوعِي  *  جَارِيَاتٍ كَوَاكِفَاتِ الشِّتَاءِ
لاَ تَقُلْ: هَاتِ يَا مُحَمَّدُ شِعْراً  *  فِي مَدِيحٍ فَالْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ الرِّثَاءِ
وَإِذَا لَـمْ تُصَبْ مُصَابِي فَدَعْنِي  *  أَلْتَحِفْ بِالْـمُلاَءَةِ السَّوْدَاءِ
إنَّ لِلْمَوْتِ فِي الأَنَامِ سِهَاماً  *  كَسِهَامِ الرُّمَاةِ فِي الأَعْدَاءِ
هُوَ فِي الْعَالَمِينَ دَاءٌ عَيَاءٌ  *  وَعُضَالٌ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ دَوَاءِ
أَعْجَزَ الطِّبَّ مَاضِياً وَحَدِيثاً  *  فَجُهُودُ الأُسَاةِ مَحْضُ غَبَاءِ
كُلُّ حَيٍّ يَسيرُ طَوْعاً وَكَرْهاً  *  فِي طَرِيقٍ يُفْضِي بِهِ للْفَنَاءِ
فَإِذَا حَلَّ عَزْرَئِيلُ بِبَابِ الْـ * ـمَرْءِ يَوْماً فَلاَتَ حِينَ نَجَاءِ
هّذِهِ غَايَةُ الْوُجُود وَهَذِي  *  سُنَّةُ اللهِ فِي بَنِي حَوَّاءِ
أَيُّ رُزْءٍ أَصَابَ أَبْنَاءَ قُطْرِي؟  *  أَيُّ كَرْبٍ أَلَـمَّ بِالأَحْيَاءِ؟
أَيُّ خَطْبٍ دَهَى جُزُولَةَ لَـمَّـا  *  نُعِيَ الْعَاطِفِيُّ فِي الأَنْدَاءِ؟
يَوْمَ أَوْدَى هَزَارُهَا فَتَوَارَى  *  شَدْوُهُ فِي رِيَاضِهَا الْغَنَّاءِ
وَدَّعَ الصَّحْبَ والرِّفَاقَ جَمِيعاً  *  وَامْتَطَى ظَهْرَ آلَةٍ حَدْبَاءِ
مُضْرِماً فِي الْقُلُوبِ لَوْعَةَ حُزْنٍ  *  وَفِرَاقٍ مِنْ بَعْدِ طُولِ لِقَاءِ
رَحِمَ اللهُ فِيهِ خِلاً وَفِيّاً  *  مُـخْلِصاً فِي وِدَادِهِ وَالإِخَاءِ
وَأَرِيباً مُهَذَّباً وَرِثَ الْـمَجْـ  *  ـدَ عَن الأُمَّهَاتِ وَالآبَاءِ
وَأَدِيباً مُفَوَّهاً عَبْقَرِيّاً  *  وَهُمَاماً عَلاَ عَلَى الْـجَوْزَاءِ
مَلَكَ الشِّعْرَ طَائِعاً إِنْ دَعَاهُ  *  قَالَ: لَبَّيْكَ دُونَمَا إِبْطَاءِ
صَاغَهُ حِكْمَةً وَنَقْداً وَشَكْوَى  *  وَعِتَاباً وَصَاغَهُ فِي الثَّنَاءِ
كَمْ لَهُ مِنْ قَصَائدٍ وَقَوَافٍ  *  أذْكَرَتْنَا رَوَائعَ الْـخَنْسَاءِ
وَجَرِيرٍ وَأَحْمَدٍ  وَالْـمَعَرِّي  *  وَجَمِيلِ بْنِ مَعْمَرٍ وَالطَّائِي
وَأَعَادَتْ لَنَا عُهُوداً فَأَحْيَا  *  أَدَبَ الأنْدَلُوسِ وَالْحَمْرَاءِ
إنَّ دِيوَانَهُ لَـخَيْرُ دَلِيلٍ  *  لِـمَقَالِي وَحُجَّةٍ لاِدِّعَائِي
فِيهِ مَا يَشْتَهِي الأَدِيبُ وَفِيهِ  *  بُغْيَةُ الْبَاحِثِينَ وَالْقُرَّاءِ
أَدَبٌ ناضِرٌ وَسِحْرٌ حَلاَلٌ  *  وَخَيَالٌ مُـحَلِّقٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ
وَبَيَانٌ لَوْ كَانَ سَحْبَانُ حَيّاً  *  لَرَمَاهُ بِالْعَيِّ وَالإِعْيَاءِ
أَلْهَمَ اللهُ أهْلَهُ وَبَنِيهِ  *  وَأَحِبَّاءَهُ جَمِيلَ الْعَزَاءِ
وَجَزَاهُمْ عَلَى الثَّبَاتِ جَمِيعاً  *  وَعَلَى الاِصْطِبَارِ خَيْرَ جَزَاءِ

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

وهذه مرثية أخرى في الراحل للشاعر الأديب إبراهيم بولكسوت عضو المجلس العلمي لبوسكورة بضواحي مدينة الدار البيضاء:
قَضَى فَخْرُ الْجَنوبِ وكُلِّ سُوسِ  *  ونَحْنُ عليهِ فِي حُزنٍ وبُوسِ 
وَخلَّفَ فِي الفُؤادِ أسىً وغَمّاً  *  وناراً دُونَها "نَارُ الْمَجُوسِ"
وَأنْذرَ مَوتُهُ أجَلَ القَوافِي  *  وعَجَّلَ بالبحورِ إلى الدُروسِ
ولَبَّى، أيُّ حَيٍّ لاَ يُلَبِّي  *  إذَا نَادتْ شَعُوبُ إلَى الرُّمُوسِ 
أكَاديرٌ أكَانَ عَليْك هَيْناً  *  أهذَا حَقُّ توديعِ الشُّموسِ؟
أيُبْخَسُ حَقَّهُ التِّتْكِي ويُوفَى  *  لِنصَّابينَ نُهَّابِ الفُلُوسِ؟
ذوِي رُتَبٍ أحاطُوها بسُحتٍ  *  وتَلفيقٍ وأيْمَانِ الْغَمُوسِ
أيُدفنُ غيرَ مَنْعِيٍّ بصوتٍ  *  سوى صوتِ الْجَنادلِ والفُؤوسِ
أَتَخْوَى من أبِي أسْماءَ أرضٌ  *  ويَضحَكُ أهلُها ملءَ الضُّروسِ
فَهذي رَجَّةٌ أخرى، تَداعى  *  لهَا رُكنُ العَرُوضِ من الأسُوسِ
كزلزالِ السِّتينَ وفاةُ نفسٍ  *  بكتْ من فقدها كُبَرُ النفوسِ
فبَلوَى الرَّجِّ فِي فَلك القوافِي  *  كبلوى الرجِّ في الفُلْك الْمَدُوسِ
إذا قُبِضَ القريضُ بِصائغيه  *  تَغَوَّلَ شِعرُ جُهالٍ رُؤُوسِ
قضَى من لو قصائدُه بِمصرٍ  *  لَخُوطب بالأميرِ وبالرئيسِ
ولو فِي مصرَ وافتْهُ الْمنايا  *  لكانَ النَّعيُ نَعْيَ"سِزُسْتَ  ِيسِ"
وَلَمَّا لَم نكنْ هِنَّا أُهِنا  *  وسيمَ الشعرُ بالثَّمَنِ البَخيس
كذاك الزُّهْرُ تَسطَع مُشرقاتٍ  *  وَيُدرِكُها الأفولُ بأفقِ سُوس
فمنْ يَصِفْ العروسَ لِخاطبيها  *  إذا لَم تَمتدحْ أمُّ العروسِ
***
أبَا أسْمَاءَ إِنْ جَرَتْ اللَّيَالِي  *  بتقديمِ الذُّيول علَى الرُّؤوسِ
فَإنَّكَ لَسْتَ أوَّلَ عَبقريٍ  *  ولا عَلمٍ تُجُوهلَ أو تُنُوسِي
وَهَا إخْوانُكَ الرُّفقاء آلَوْا  *  عَلَى مَحْوِ التَّهجمِ والعُبُوسِ
ومهمَا قيلَ فيكَ منَ الْمراثي  *  فبعضُ الْحق "تَأبينُ الْخَمِيس"
وقَدْرُك عنْ قصائدِنا غَنِيٌّ  *  وأنْتَ الأصلُ فِي الأدبِ النَّفيسِ
جَلستَ بهِِ حَياتَكَ في الثُّريا  *  وتَبقى الدَّهرَ في ذاك الْجُلُوسِ
وَدَوَّى صِيتُ شعرِك فِي النَّوادِي  *  دَوِيَّ الطعنِ في سَاحِ الْوطِيسِ
قَصائدُ لَمْ تَكُنْ لولاكَ تُروَى  *  جَريتَ بِهنَّ كَالْوِرْدِ الْمَسُوسِ
إذا صَوبْتَها فِي الهْجْو أَزْرَتْ  *  بِمَا يُنمَى لِـ "يَابَانٍ وَ"رُوسِ"
وفِي بابِ الثناءِِ كَسَوتَ قوماً  *  بِها، ما ليسَ يَخْلَقُ مِن لَبُوسِ
إذا غادرتَنَا ونَأيتَ عَنَّا  *  فَلاَ نَرضى سِواها مِن أنِيسِ

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

وهذه قصيدة أخرى في رثاء الراحل التتكي للشاعر الأديب الأستاذ امحمد إيهوم بن علي التناني وهو من أصدقاء الراحل:
أَََيَّ شِعْرٍ أَصُوغُ يَوْمَ الْحِدَادِ؟ * أََيُّ نَـثْرٍ يَفِيءُ لِي بالْمُـرَادِ
حَلَّ خَطْبٌ فَعَاقَ نُطْقِي وَشَدْوِي * وَرَمَانِي بِذُعْرِهِ فِي الْفُـؤَادِ
سَقَطَتْ مِنْ يَدِي يَرَاعَةُ شِعْري * وَتَمَادَتْ قَرِيـحَتِي فِي الْعِنَادِ
عَظُـمَ الْكَرْبُ يَومَ فَارَقْتُ خِـلاًّ * وَأَدِيـباً وَفَى لِكُـل الْمبَادِي
غَيَّبَ الْمَوْتُ فِيهِِ خَيْرَ خَلِيلٍ * سَادَ بَيْنَ الِّلدَاتِ وَالأَنْدَادِ
سَادَ بِالْعِلْمِ رَاضياً وَالْقَوَافِي * لَمْ يَسُدْ بِالْثَّرا وَظُلْمِ الْعِبَادِ
خَطَفَتْهُ يَدُ الْمَنُونِ فَأَضْحَى * مَوْتُـهُ ثُـلْمَةً بغَيـرِِ سِدَادِ
غَابَ فيهِ الصَّفَاءُ وَالعِلمُ والإخْــ * ــلاَصُ لِلدِّينِ والْحِمَى والضَّادِِِ
إنَّهُ الشَّاعِرُ الْمُحَلِقُ " تِتْكِي" * مَنْ لأََِهْلِ الْقَرِيضِ أَفْضلُ هَادِي
إِنْتَهَتْ رِحْلَةُ الْحَيَاةِ، فَحَلَّ الْــ * ــمَوْتُ فِي رَبْعِهِ بِلاَ مِيعَادِ
عَصَرَتْهُ الأَسْقامُ مِنْ كُلِّ إثْمٍ * فَالْتَقَى طَاهِراً إِلَـهَ الْعِبَـادَِ
هَلْ أُعَزِّي مَدَارِسَ الْعِلْمِ فِي سُو * سَ الْحَزِينَةِ سَهْلِهَا والنِّجَادِ؟
أَمْ أُعَزِّي أبناءهُ أَمْ أُعَزِّي * فِي رَحِيلِ التِّتْكِيِّ كُلَّ الْبِلاَد
أَمْ أُعَزِّي إِفْرَانَ صَاحِبَهُ الْمُخْـ * ـلِصَ وَقْتَ الرَّخَا وَعَنْدَ الشِدَادِ؟
لَيْسَ يُجْدِي فِي الْمَوْتِ إنْ حَلَّ حِرْ * زٌ لاَ وَلاَ الْحَلُّ فِي البُكَا والْحِدَادِ
عِنْدَمَا تَنْتَهِي الْحَيَاةُ يَقِيناً * يَعْجَزُ الطِّبُّ فَاشِلاً فِي الْمُرَادِ
كُلُّنَا لِلْمَمَاتِ قَهْراً وَلَوْ عِشْـ * ـنَا قُرُوناً حَيَاتُنَا للنَّفَـادِ
أَسْعَدُ النَّاسِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ جَمِيعاً * مَنْ أَعَـدَّ لِلْمَوتِ أَفْضَلَ زَادِ
رَحَلَ الْمُبْدِعُ الَّذِي ظَلَّ بدْراً * مُسْتَنيراً بفِكْرِهِ الوَقَّـادِ
ذَهَبَ الشَّاعِرُ الْـمُجِيدُ الذِي أَطْــ * ـرَبَ بالشِّعرِ مُدْنَهُ وَالْبَوادِي
إنَّـهُ الكَاتِبُ الْمُفَكِّرُ حَقّا * إنَّـهُ مَنْبَـعٌ صَفَا للِصَّادِي
نُكِبَ الشِّعْرُ فيهِ يَوْمَ تَوَلَّى * ورَمَى الْمَوْتُ سُوقَهُ بِالْكَسَادِ
عَرَفَتْهُ مَنَابرُ الشِّعْرِ فَحْـلاً * لَيْسَ يَخْشَى إنْ قَالَ أَيَّ انْتِقَادِ
يَصْنَعُ الشِّعْرَ ثَائِراً يَتَحَدَّى * مَنْ دَعَوْا لِلتَّفْريقِ لاَ لاِتِّحَـادِ
حَامِلا ًهَمَّ أمَّةٍ مَجْدُهَا ضَا * عَ فأَضْحَتْ فَرِيسَةً لِلأعَادِي
عَرَفتْه مَدَارِسُ الْعِلْمِ شَهْماً * مُبْدِعاً فِي تَواضعٍ مُعْتَـادِ
كَمْ سَعَى لِلدِّفاعِ عَنْهَا جِهَارًا * دَاخِلاً سَاحَةَ الْوَغَى بالْعَتَادِ
كَمْ دَعَا أَهْلَهَا لِنَفْضِ غُبَارٍ * كَادَ يُخْفِي سَناءَهَا فِي سَوادِ
فَتَزَوَّدْ مِنْ شِعْرِه ـ وَهوَ حَقْلٌ * أَدَبِـيٌّ ـ تَجِدْهُ أَفْضَلَ زَادِ
كَمْ حَوَى مِنْ رَوَائِعِ الْفَنِّ ظَلَّتْ * تُطْرِبُ السَّمْعَ، إنْ شَدَا أيُّ شَادِ
إِيهِِِ عَبْدَ الْإلَهِ كَيْفَ تَوَلَّيْـ * ـتَ وَكَيْفَ تَرَكْتنَا فِي حِدَادِ
كَيْفَ أَسْلَمْتَ دَوْحَةَ الشِّعْـرِ فِي سُو سَ الْكَئِيبَةِ لِلْبِلَى والْكَسَادِ
غِبْتَ عَنْ مُحِِبِّيكَ مِثْلَ غِيَابِ الْبَـ * ـدْرِ لَيْلَ الدُّجَى وَفَرْطِ السَّوادِ
غِبْتَ عَنْهمْ مُكَرَّماً، وَهَوَاهُمْ * لَكَ يَنْمُو وَلَمْ يَزَلْ فِي ازْدِيَادِ
أَنْتَ مِتَّ وشِعْرُكَ الْحَيُّ حَيُّ * خَالِدٌ بَيْنَنَا لِيَومِ التنَادِي
لَمْ يَمُتْ مَنْ مَضَى وَخَلَّفَ ذِكْراً * وَثَنـاءً مُخَلَّداً فِي الْعِبَـادِ
خَلَّدتْكَ رَوَائعُ الشِّعْرِ أَزْرَتْ * بِحِسَانِ حَسَّانَ بَعْـدَ زِيَادِ
كُنْتَ فِي سُوسَ بُلْبُلاً يَسْحَرُ الْعَقْـ * ـلَ بشِعْرٍ يُسِيلُه كَالْعِهَادِ
كَمْ قَصِيدٍ نَسَجْتَ كَمْ مِنْ بَيَان * خَلَّدَتْـهُ يُمْنَاكَ لِـْلآبـََادِِ
أَنْتَ أَهْلٌ لأِنْ يُصَاغَ بَلِيغُ الشِّـ * ـعرِ وَالنَّثْـر فِيـكَ في كُلِّ نَادِ
كُنْتَ خَيْرَ الأَنِيسِ بَلْ كُنْتَ عَيْناً * يَرْتَوَِي مِنْ زُلاَلِهَا كُلُّ صَادِ
لَسْتُ أَنْسَى ـ وَالبينُ لاَ شَكَّ ـ يُنْسِي * ذِكْرَيَـاتٍ قَدْ خَيَّمَتْ بِفُـؤَادِ
رُبعَ قَرْن أَلْفَيْتُ فِيكَ خَلِيلاً * سَالِمَ الصَّدْرِ مُخْلِصاً فِي الْوِدَادِ
هَاكَ مِنِّي شِعْراً إذَا شِئْتَ فَاقبَلْ * وَإذَا شِئْتَ فَارْمِهِ بانْـتِقَادِ
إنَّهُ دُونَمَا تُحَبِّرُ مِنْ شِعْـ * ـرٍ بَدِيـعِ الإنْشَاءِ وَالإنْشَـادِ
لَيْسَ إلاَّ شِعارَ صِدقٍ لِمَا يَجْـ * ـمَعُنا ـ مِنْذُ مُدةٍ ـ مِنْ وِدَادِ
يَا فَقيِدَ الْقَريضِ نَـمْ مُسْتَرِيحاً * واتْركْ الصَّحْبَ لِلأسَى والْحِدَادِ
كَمْ تَعِبْتَ وَكَمْ سَقاكَ هُنَا دَهْـ * ـرُكَ كَأْسَ الأَسَى وَكَأسَ السُّهَادِ
كَمْ جَفَاكَ الأَوغَادُ كَمْ دَفْنوُا مَجْـ * ـدَكَ دَأبَ الْجُهَّالِ والْحُسَّادِ
سِرْ لِرَحْمَةِ رَبِّنـَا مُطْمَئِـِنّاً * وَتَمَتَّعْ بِمَا مَضَى مِنْ جِهَـادِ
لَيْسَ فِي هَذه الْحَياةِ سِوَى مَا * يُتْعِبُ الْحُرَّ مِنْ كُروبٍ شِدَادِ
مِنْ سَقَامٍ وَمِنْ هَزائِمَ تَـتْرَا * وَحُروبٍ وَأَزْمَـةٍ وَفَسَادِ
أَنْتَ تَشْعرُ ثَائراً لَستَ تَحْنُوا * مَادِحاً كلَّ رائحٍ أو غَادِ
عِشْ عَزِيزاً فَقَدْ بَذَلْتَ جُهُوداً * وَتَبعِْتَ الْهُدَى بِدَرْبِ الرَّشَادِ
وَتَمَـتَّعْ بِمَا زَرَعْتَ مِنَ الْخَيْـ * ـرِ وَخُذْهُ الْجَزَاءَ عِنْدَ الْحَصَاد
أَنْتَ بالْحَقِ صَادِحٌ لَسْتَ مِمَّن * بِالْقَريضِ يَهيمُ فِي كُلِّ وادِ
لَكَ عِنْدَ الإلَـهِ ذُخْرُكَ بَاق * وسَتَجْنِي الِثّمَارَ يَوْمَ الْمَعَادِ

----------


## سي علي بوسوس

وهذه قصيدة أخرى في رثاء الراحل التتكي للشاعر إبراهيم نجاح الأكماري البعقيلي:
وقائلةٍ: جُدْ بالتَّجلدِ والصَّبرِ * وإنْ جَلَّ خَطبٌ فاحظَ ما عِشْتَ بالْخيرِ
تَجلدْ ولا تَجزعْ تفزْ بِمثوبةٍ * وَسلمْ لأقدارِ الإلهِ مَدى العُمرِ
"تعزَّى فلاَ شيءٌ على الأرض باقياً * ولا وَزرٌ" يُقْصي الْمنونَ عن الْحُرِّ
فَقلتُ لَها والْحزنُ يزدادُ لوعةً * ودمعُ العيون سالَ فوراً على النحرِ:
قضى نَحبهُ عبدُ الإلهِ فموتُهُ * مُصابٌ تَجرعناهُ كالْحنظل الْمُرِّ
قضى نَحبَه خَلٌّ وفِيٌّ فموته * مُصابٌ أثار الْحزنَ في ساحة الشعرِ
قضى نَحبَهُ حقا أديبٌ مُفوَّهٌ * خبيرٌ بطرْق الشعرِ حقا بلا نكرِ
بكتهُ رجالُ الشعر حُزنا لأنهُ * ـ وربِّك ـ من أهلِ القصائدِ والنثرِ
بكتْه رجالُ الفقه حُزنا لأنه * فقيهٌ ملمٌّ بالأحاديثِ والذكرِ
بكتهُ رجالُ العلم حزنا لأنهُ * عليمٌ تولَّى نشرَ علم مدى الدهرِ
فمنْ بعدهُ للشعر ينْسجُ بُرْدَه * ويَحمي حماهُ اليومَ من هجمةِ الْحُرِّ
ومن لِلغاتِ الضاد يُحيِي مواتَها * ويدفعُ عنها كيدَ مُستكبر غُمرِ
ومن لعلوم الشرعِ يَحرسُ ثَغْرها * ويدعُو لدين الله باللِين والصبرِ
على موته فلتبكِ سوسٌ بأسرها * بدمعِ عيونٍ لا بنوح على القبر
على فقده فليحزنْ الناسُ كلُّهمْ * ولا سيمَا أهلُ المعارفِ والفكرِ
تَحَلوْا بصبر يا ذَويه لعلكمْ * تنالونَ أجراً لا يُقدرُ بالْحصرِ
مصابكمُ أبكى رجالَ جَزولةٍ * جميعا، وكلٌّ دمع مقلته يَجرِي
هو الْخطبُ خطبٌ عمَّ سوساً وأهلَها * به كابدوا حُزنا أحرَّ من الْجَمرِ
على أن حزنَ القلب خُفِّفَ حَرّهُ * بِما جاء في الصبر الجميلِ من الأجرِ
عليك عبيدَ الله رُحمى إلَهِنَا * ورضوانُه ما جادتْ السُّحْبُ بالقطرَ

----------

